# Scope power



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

What scopes do you use or like best?

This is multiple choice.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Just about everything I have shot over the years was with iron sights. I never owned any scoped rifles but I have shot a few and I liked them real well. Hunting in the areas that I hunted in a 75 yard shot was a long shot. You just didn't need a scope in the heavy woods.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

I prefer 3-9x.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Lookin' to get a 3.5 x 10 for my 7 mag. Also would like to get a 2 3/4 power Burris Scout scope for one of my rifles and maybe a pistol scope for my Smith .44 mag. Just dropped some cash on my Colt Commander so it may be a while.:smt028


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I only have one scoped rifle, a Mauser pseudo-Scout wearing a Leupold 2.5X Scout Scope. My Marlin .22 has rings, but I am waiting to run across a deal on a good 2.5X or 3X scope for it.

I think most people "overscope" their rifles.


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

I counted the Eotech on my AR as a 1X fixed. I just got a 3-9X Trijicon for my M1A and it is really slick. I haven't fired it yet, though. Mike's probably right about "over-scoping", but they are fun accessories. I may get a Trijicon 1.25-4 for my PTR91. The BAC system is really cool and helps me overcome my right-handed left eye dominant issue.


----------



## PKO220 (May 8, 2007)

Anything over 8X is to hard to keep steady! :smt023


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

*My Scope.........*

I bought a Ruger 10/22 and scoped it with a Redfield 4X Widefield.

The scope is fine, a real beauty. But my intentions were to make this a squirrel rifle, and a 4X scope is too much power for my purpose. Would go with 2.5X now, as 4X is too difficult to hold in the woods.

Would change it out, but the thing shoots soooo good on the range I'm reluctant to switch.

Bob Wright


----------



## mvslay (May 6, 2007)

Rifles are my first love, and recently I've began to shoot "tactical" style rifles. My first was a Remingtonn 700 SPS in .308. As Mike would say I way over scoped it. The magnification is enough that my pulse literally affects the image on a 100yd target. That said, the scope doesn't make you more or less steady, it does make you very, very aware of how the slightest movements affect your point of aim. That said I believe the use of Iron sights is a fundamental building block in developing Rifle Marksmanship.


----------

